# Club Vacances Toutes Saisons



## ausman (May 27, 2007)

Getting back to QC with two of the kids, they are older now, and strangely with the RCI exchange they have allocated a unit number.

On the confirmation it is PD060117, on the RCI web site it now appears as Unit No. 2311.

Suppose it could be a dummy number as many are but it appears perhaps a genuine unit number, anybody know if this is next to the elevator/lift shaft or has an exceptional view of the parking lot. 

The parking lot view is OK. Any breakfast spots recommendations are appreciated.


----------

